

The Positive Coder Experiment - bubblicious
http://www.nicolasbize.com/blog/the-positive-coder-experiment/

======
Linell
I'm sure that this helps the person being reviewed know that it's not a
personal attack against them as much as it is against bad code. All too often
it's easy to feel that someone criticizing your code is someone criticizing
you -- the positive comments help negate that feeling.

